# Indianapolis Disney Meet - 6th Annual - All Welcome



## ADP

Hi Everyone,

In 2012 we held our 5th annual Indianapolis Disney meet.  Approximately 180 Disney fans attended from as far as Ohio, Florida, Iowa, Kentucky, Michigan, Illinois, and all over Indiana.

Here is the link to last year's meet thread.  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2889133

To look for additional Indianapolis Disney Meet updates be sure to like our Facebook page. 
http://www.facebook.com/search.php?...arch_preload&search_first_focus=1313589411735

*Our 6th Year!* 
This will be our 6th Indianapolis Disney Meet.  Over the years the meet has become more than just a chance for Disney enthusiasts to join together for a day of Disney fun.  It has given us the opportunity to meet knew people who share our love for all things Disney.  We've raised almost $13,000 for Give Kids the World.  We feel very fortunate to be able to host an event like this so close to our home.  For those of you who travel from so far away to attend the meet we really appreciate it and hope you will consider attending again this year.  We have some exciting plans for this year's meet to celebrate our 5th year.  More to come as we draw closer to our meet weekend.  

The intent of the meet is to get to know other Disney enthusiasts like us and have some fun and laughs along the way.  Like last year there will be no cost to attend this meet.  We just ask that you bring a pitch-in food and/or drink item to share for the food table.  

This meet is open to anyone willing to drive or even fly to the Indianapolis area.  We'd love to have you join us.  I'm hopeful to have several Hoosiers and other friends from other states join us in the Indianapolis area.  If enough out-of-town guests join us we may have additional activities on the Friday night before the meet or the day after.    

Please see below for meet information and details.  Check this thread often for future details.  We are planning an afternoon worth of fun Disney activities for kids and adults alike, prize drawings, contests and even some secret fun!   We'll have more specific information the closer we get to Labor Day weekend.  

Between now and September 7th I'll be updating this thread with meet information and attendees who will be joining us at the meet.  Please post if you can attend the meet, how many guests will be joining your party including children and their ages.  Even if you can't attend please post just to say hi!   

If you have any questions, comments or suggestions feel free to post them here or send me a private message (PM).  

We hope to see you at the meet!  

*This Year's meet will not be Labor Day Weekend.  It will be the weekend after on Saturday, September 7th 2013*

Indianapolis Disney Meet Information
_*Date:* _ Saturday, September 7th 2013
_*Time:* _ 1:00PM - 7:00PM 
*Where: Hamilton County 4-H Fairgrounds - O.V. Winks Building*
2003 Pleasant St 
Noblesville, IN 46060-3627 
Facility Information
http://www.hamiltoncofairgrounds.com/ovWinks.html
Directions to the Hamilton County 4-H Fairgrounds
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Noblesville&state=IN&address=2003+Pleasant+Street&zipcode=46060
_*Food:* _ Pitch-In Format.  Please post what you can bring so we don't duplicate dishes.  Feel free to bring dishes you'd find at Disney World restaurants 

*Travel Information*
*Hotel Information*




The Cambria Suites is the preferred hotel for the Indianapolis Disney Meet.  Located 4 miles from the meet location the Cambria Suites is right across the street from the Hamilton Town Center shopping mall with convenient dining and other entertainment options.  If we have enough demand for hotel rooms I'll reserve a block specifically for our meet.  

*Airport Information*
The Indianapolis Internation Airport is located on the Southwest side of Indianapolis.  The Indianapolis Disney meet is located on the Northeast side of Indianapolis.  The two locations are in opposite corners of the city.  A rental car is recommended unless you have other means of transportation around the city.  Indianapolis does not have a mass-transit system.  Please send me a message if you have questions about getting from the airport to the meet location.  

*Give Kids the World Village of Central Florida*
The DIS is a contributor to Give Kids the World Village of Central Florida via the Power of 10 $1 Million dollar initiative.  We will be conducting a few activities during the meet where the proceeds will go to benefit this wonderful charity on behalf of the DIS and the Power of 10.    
To find out more about this wonderful organization click here.
http://www.gktw.org/
There will be some great auction items to bid on.  Some of the items may draw high bids or require higher minimum bids.  Please come prepared if you wish to bid on these items to benefit the Power of 10 initiative and Give Kids the World Village.  

*Kids Activities:* (Looking for Adult Volunt*ears*)  
Face Painting 
Disney Animation Drawing Class 
Coloring 
Hula Hoop 
Kidcot Fun Stop - Duffy the Disney Bear edition  
_*Please post additional ideas for kids activites*_

*Pin Trading Activities* 
Please feel free to bring your Disney pins for pin trading opportunities.  There will be a table setup for pin displaying and trading during the meet.  Whether you are a casual or serious pin trader feel free to share and trade them with your fellow Disney enthusiasts. 

*Prizes*
Like last year prizes will be awarded at the top of each hour.  You must be present to win.


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone - We are looking for someone who wouldn't mind helping out with creating a logo for our 6th annual Indy Meet.  

The logo should consist of a black and white checkered format with some form of Disney or Mickey Mouse flare.  Last year's logo(s) were very well done.  See my signature for last years logo and our Indy Disney Meet Facebook page for our ear hat logo.  

If you are interested send me a PM.  

Thanks!   

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Indy-Disney-Meet/153748061305300?fref=ts


----------



## Dan Murphy

I should be there, Aaron, God willing, weather willing.  Too much rain last year, cancelled the races I go to.  Looking forward to seeing your mom and dad, along with the rest of your family.  I have my race tickets for this year as well as hotel.


----------



## ADP

Dan Murphy said:


> I should be there, Aaron, God willing, weather willing.  Too much rain last year, cancelled the races I go to.  Looking forward to seeing your mom and dad, along with the rest of your family.  I have my race tickets for this year as well as hotel.


Hi Dan,
Sounds great!  Last was tough because of the storm system that came through over the weekend.  
The one thing I should mention to you is the meet is not Labor Day Weekend this year.  It's the week after on September 7th.  I hope that doesn't mess up your plans.


----------



## Dan Murphy

ADP said:


> Hi Dan,
> Sounds great!  Last was tough because of the storm system that came through over the weekend.
> The one thing I should mention to you is the meet is not Labor Day Weekend this year.  It's the week after on September 7th.  I hope that doesn't mess up your plans.


Yikes!!  I did not read the fine print, or should I say the large, bold, red print.  That does mess the plans.  I will be coming over the weekend for the races, but not staying the week.  I will have to see if I am up to make two round trips in a week.    Why the change of date?


----------



## phardin

I'd love to attend. I'm located literally 5 minutes from the Hamilton county fairgrounds so if you need local help to plan and set up I'd be happy to.


----------



## ADP

Dan Murphy said:


> Yikes!!  I did not read the fine print, or should I say the large, bold, red print.  That does mess the plans.  I will be coming over the weekend for the races, but not staying the week.  I will have to see if I am up to make two round trips in a week.    Why the change of date?


A couple reasons really - The hall was booked well in advance of me booking it for this year over Labor Day Weekend.  The second reason was I thought it might be a good idea to give those who can never attend over Labor Day Weekend the opportunity to come during a weekend other than Labor Day.  I thought of you when I made the change, but I really hope you can still make it.  I know it would be difficult, but if there is anything I could do to get you to come or to make your trip more comfortable please let me know.  



phardin said:


> I'd love to attend. I'm located literally 5 minutes from the Hamilton county fairgrounds so if you need local help to plan and set up I'd be happy to.


I really appreciate the offer.  Can you send me a private message (PM) and I'll add you to our committee list.  I'm considering a meeting in Fishers with other committee members to see who can do what before, during, and after the meet.  
Thanks!!!


----------



## ADP

Hi Everyone - 
Here is our logo for our 6th annual Indianapolis Disney Meet.  Please feel free to use it in your DISboards signature or on Facebook and Twitter.  Thanks!!!






A smaller version for the boards.


----------



## hops&dreams

Aaron,
Please put me down this year for supplying nametags again.  I am also able to make some Disney-themed headbands (like Sweaty-bands - great for running!) to use as door prizes, raffle items, whatever.  I'm not sure how many I'll be able to make right now, but my guess is between 5-10 - assortment of sizes for women and girls.  (sorry guys! - accessorizing the hair with Disney flair is important though!)

Please let me know if either the nametags and/or headbands would be useful.  

Thanks!!!

-Jhennifer (I live in Greenwood, work near downtown)


----------



## ADP

hops&dreams said:


> Aaron,
> Please put me down this year for supplying nametags again.  I am also able to make some Disney-themed headbands (like Sweaty-bands - great for running!) to use as door prizes, raffle items, whatever.  I'm not sure how many I'll be able to make right now, but my guess is between 5-10 - assortment of sizes for women and girls.  (sorry guys! - accessorizing the hair with Disney flair is important though!)
> 
> Please let me know if either the nametags and/or headbands would be useful.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> -Jhennifer (I live in Greenwood, work near downtown)


That sounds great!  We'd love the name tags again and headbands sound right up my alley since I like to run.  Thanks a million and feel free to PM me with anything you need to make the name tags and headbands for the meet.


----------



## phardin

ADP said:
			
		

> A couple reasons really - The hall was booked well in advance of me booking it for this year over Labor Day Weekend.  The second reason was I thought it might be a good idea to give those who can never attend over Labor Day Weekend the opportunity to come during a weekend other than Labor Day.  I thought of you when I made the change, but I really hope you can still make it.  I know it would be difficult, but if there is anything I could do to get you to come or to make your trip more comfortable please let me know.
> 
> I really appreciate the offer.  Can you send me a private message (PM) and I'll add you to our committee list.  I'm considering a meeting in Fishers with other committee members to see who can do what before, during, and after the meet.
> Thanks!!!



I sent you a message.


----------



## ADP

Bumping to the top.  

Big prizes, food, fun, and more.  And an appearance by the DIS Podcasters.  All with free admission.  

We hope to see you there!


----------



## FairyGodmotherJen

It's already on our calendar, Aaron - we wouldn't miss it!


----------



## ADP

FairyGodmotherJen said:


> It's already on our calendar, Aaron - we wouldn't miss it!


Awesome Jen! 

Just a reminder to everyone....This year's meet is Saturday, September 7th.  That's the weekend after Labor Day weekend.  A change from previous years.


----------



## johnsonmatt3

I wish i had known about previous meets! I will have 4 coming. I live in anderson and the rest live in Pendleton. I will check back later with food info. If you need any more information from me just ask here or shoot me a PM.


----------



## johnsonmatt3

Scratch that. I have 7 coming.


----------



## ADP

johnsonmatt3 said:


> I wish i had known about previous meets! I will have 4 coming. I live in anderson and the rest live in Pendleton. I will check back later with food info. If you need any more information from me just ask here or shoot me a PM.





johnsonmatt3 said:


> Scratch that. I have 7 coming.


That's awesome that you are coming and bringing the whole gang!  Looking forward to meeting you and your family at the meet.


----------



## GoofyAurora

Yay! I was hoping there would be a meet nearby! I used to be on the Dis and then lost my login info...it took me forever to breakdown and start a new account.I'm down in Bloomington.


----------



## ADP

GoofyAurora said:


> Yay! I was hoping there would be a meet nearby! I used to be on the Dis and then lost my login info...it took me forever to breakdown and start a new account.I'm down in Bloomington.


Awesome!  Looking forward to seeing the 3 of you there.  Let me know if there is anything I can do to make your trip more comfortable.


----------



## ADP

Bumping up!  Spread the word!


----------



## ADP

A rare opportunity has presented itself for this year's Indy Disney meet on September 7th.  The DIS Unplugged podcast will be recording a live show from our meet.  Meet the podcasters during our meet from 1 - 6PM.  It's totally free to attend.  All we ask is you bring a food item/dish to share with everyone. Please mark your calendars for Saturday, Sept. 7th.

We hope to see you there!


----------



## FairyGodmotherJen

YAY!!!   Exciting stuff!


----------



## plutospalforever

I just discovered Dis in February and now this meet today!  Can't believe I found one this close by.  Would love to come. What do I need to do?  This on Sept 7 and WDW on Sept. 22, I'm in heaven!


----------



## FairyGodmotherJen

plutospalforever said:


> I just discovered Dis in February and now this meet today!  Can't believe I found one this close by.  Would love to come. What do I need to do?  This on Sept 7 and WDW on Sept. 22, I'm in heaven!



All you need to do is bring a dish to share and head on down!  It's a great group of people, and we're always glad to have more people make the trip.  We'd love to have you!  I'm sure Aaron will keep us updated as things get closer.  And we went to a meet one year a week before an Orlando trip - it was a great way to get (even more) fired up about our vacation!


----------



## phardin

Super excited the pod cast will be here. I've just recently become addicted to listening to them.


----------



## ADP

phardin said:


> Super excited the pod cast will be here. I've just recently become addicted to listening to them.


We are too....This is going to be an exciting meet.


----------



## aimeeinohio

I'm planning to come with my clan  me, hubby, and three teens...

Is there anything I can do? Party favors? Decor?


----------



## scrappinDW

I have our room booked at Cambria Suites.  See you in September.
Pam


----------



## ceemys

Last year was our first meet up and had a blast.  We will make it there again.  I am about 7 minutes away from the fair grounds.  Let me know if you need any help with anything.

Cool Logo!


----------



## rachelmarisa

Count me in! Not sure of my count yet though.


----------



## ADP

scrappinDW said:


> I have our room booked at Cambria Suites.  See you in September.
> Pam


Great!  I sent you a PM about your room.  



ceemys said:


> Last year was our first meet up and had a blast.  We will make it there again.  I am about 7 minutes away from the fair grounds.  Let me know if you need any help with anything.
> Great!  See you there!  We are always looking for silent auction items or prize donations.  If you have anything please let me know.
> Cool Logo!





rachelmarisa said:


> Count me in! Not sure of my count yet though.


See you and your friends and family there rachel!


----------



## ADP

For those of you coming in from out of town we now have a room block at our official hotel; The Cambria Suites. (See the first post of this thread for hotel details).

*The details of our room block are as follows.* 
Rate - $109 per night (includes free buffet breakfast)
Room Type - King Suite - 1 King bed and 1 sleeper sofa pull-out bed
Internet - Free - Wireless and Wired in each room
Ask for room block - *Give Kids the World * 

If you have more questions about the room block send me a PM.


----------



## Disneyhayes

So excited!  I will be there with my DH and 2 DDs  I can bring coleslaw and pasta salad.  

I also have an idea for a kids craft.  Take a piece of construction paper and cut out a mickey head.  Then place hald a piece of laminate paper on one side (you know...the clear sticky kind).  Then on the other side fill in the mickey head with colored squared of tissue paper.  It gives it a stained glass illusion.  Perhaps the mickey heads that are cut out and be glued togehter over a popsicle stick to make a Mickey head fan that can be decorated


----------



## autumne21

Ooh, just found this and would love to attend!  Been a 'lurker' on DIS for awhile now, but would love to meet some of you!  Anyone else from the Evansville, IN area maybe interested in riding up together?


----------



## ADP

Disneyhayes said:


> So excited!  I will be there with my DH and 2 DDs  I can bring coleslaw and pasta salad.
> Awesome!
> 
> I also have an idea for a kids craft.  Take a piece of construction paper and cut out a mickey head.  Then place hald a piece of laminate paper on one side (you know...the clear sticky kind).  Then on the other side fill in the mickey head with colored squared of tissue paper.  It gives it a stained glass illusion.  Perhaps the mickey heads that are cut out and be glued togehter over a popsicle stick to make a Mickey head fan that can be decorated


Awesome!  Your food choices sound delish.  Your craft idea sounds fantastic.  Can you PM me so we can discuss?  Thanks!  



autumne21 said:


> Ooh, just found this and would love to attend!  Been a 'lurker' on DIS for awhile now, but would love to meet some of you!  Anyone else from the Evansville, IN area maybe interested in riding up together?


See you there Autumne!


----------



## jodistrock

ADP said:


> For those of you coming in from out of town we now have a room block at our official hotel; The Cambria Suites. (See the first post of this thread for hotel details).
> 
> *The details of our room block are as follows.*
> Rate - $109 per night (includes free buffet breakfast)
> Room Type - King Suite - 1 King bed and 1 sleeper sofa pull-out bed
> Internet - Free - Wireless and Wired in each room
> Ask for room block - *Give Kids the World *
> 
> If you have more questions about the room block send me a PM.



I want to call & make resi's for 2 of us. How many nights are the rooms blocked for? In otherwords, are guests staying 2 or more nights? Thanks in advance for your information! I think I will need to attend this meet not only because I have wanted to but also because I would love to meet the DIS podcast I listen to every week!


----------



## hellofolks

I will be there again this year along with my husband Jason "hoosierdisneyguy". 

Looking forward to helping with the planning


----------



## johnsonmatt3

Just listened to the podcast for 6/04 and heard their upcoming dis meets in new England, somewhere overseas(stars with 'n' but couldn't remember where.) and Indy. They said a lot more about the other two and less about us but I think that is because they have been to the other ones and not the one in Indy. 
   On another note, Is anyone going to be pin trading this year who is currently signed up?


----------



## hellofolks

We are meeting in a couple hours to discuss plans. I'm sure Aaron will check in with some info later


----------



## ADP

jodistrock said:


> I want to call & make resi's for 2 of us. How many nights are the rooms blocked for? In otherwords, are guests staying 2 or more nights? Thanks in advance for your information! I think I will need to attend this meet not only because I have wanted to but also because I would love to meet the DIS podcast I listen to every week!


Hi Jodi,
The rooms are blocked for Friday and Saturday nights.  Let me know if you need any other information and make sure to mention you want the Give Kids the World room block.   



hellofolks said:


> I will be there again this year along with my husband Jason "hoosierdisneyguy".
> Looking forward to helping with the planning


Hey Stacy - Thanks for dropping by on Sunday....The planning meeting went great!  



johnsonmatt3 said:


> Just listened to the podcast for 6/04 and heard their upcoming dis meets in new England, somewhere overseas(stars with 'n' but couldn't remember where.) and Indy. They said a lot more about the other two and less about us but I think that is because they have been to the other ones and not the one in Indy.
> On another note, Is anyone going to be pin trading this year who is currently signed up?


I think the reason we were mentioned less is because our meet is still 3 months away.  The others are just around the corner.  I'm sure as our meet gets closer Pete and the crew will make more announcements about what's happening and who's coming.  Stay Tuned!


----------



## neeleyd

I just now stumbled upon this thread and have never been to a DIS meet before. I listen to the Podcast all the time and this sounds great. Are there normally attendees that are DVC owners? I've been thinking of buying in, but really wanted to talk to someone "local" who actually is an owner. I live just a little SW of Bloomington, so this would be close. Thanks.


----------



## ADP

neeleyd said:


> I just now stumbled upon this thread and have never been to a DIS meet before. I listen to the Podcast all the time and this sounds great. Are there normally attendees that are DVC owners? I've been thinking of buying in, but really wanted to talk to someone "local" who actually is an owner. I live just a little SW of Bloomington, so this would be close. Thanks.


Hi There - 
I'm a DVC owner and I know there are several other DVC owners at the meet that would love to talk about their ownership.

Let me know if there is anything we can do to make your trip up more comfortable.  We hope to see you there.


----------



## neeleyd

ADP said:


> Hi There -
> I'm a DVC owner and I know there are several other DVC owners at the meet that would love to talk about their ownership.
> 
> Let me know if there is anything we can do to make your trip up more comfortable.  We hope to see you there.



Great. Thanks. I will mark my calendar.


----------



## ADP

Bumping up!  Looking forward to the September 7th.


----------



## Luv2Camp

DH & I (Tony & Katrina) will be attending this year!  This will be our 2nd Indi DIS meet! My DD20 & DDBF will be coming along with us too (Jacklyn & Tyler)! Not sure what food we're bringing yet. I'll check in before the meet & see what items are still needed. Can't wait to see everyone and watch the podcast recording!!!


----------



## TheIndyRowes

My DD/DH an myself will be attending for the first time. Can't wait. Seems like a fun time and also fun to enjoy company with those that love Disney.


----------



## ADP

TheIndyRowes said:


> My DD/DH an myself will be attending for the first time. Can't wait. Seems like a fun time and also fun to enjoy company with those that love Disney.


Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## ADP

Just a reminder....Our GKTW Disney Meet is a pitch-in format meaning we ask that if you plan on attending please bring a food item to share.  We don't charge an admission.  All we ask is that you bring food to share.


----------



## lisakramer

Yay! Myself, hubby and ds 5 will be there! 

Is there any kind of agenda or anything I can check out? This is our 1st meet and I'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## ADP

lisakramer said:


> Yay! Myself, hubby and ds 5 will be there!
> 
> Is there any kind of agenda or anything I can check out? This is our 1st meet and I'm not sure what to expect.


Hi Lisa,
There hasn't been an agenda posted yet.  My suggestion would be to "Like" our Indy Disney Meet Facebook page and check back here for updates.  Our meet could turn into a weekend event depending on other activities and availability. We'll see you at our 6th annual Indy Meet!


----------



## tinkerbellRules14

I was just given the facebook site by a fellow Disney cruise lover... so happy.  I am placing this on my calendar for september... looking forward to meeting you all.

Kim & Adam


----------



## ADP

tinkerbellRules14 said:


> I was just given the facebook site by a fellow Disney cruise lover... so happy.  I am placing this on my calendar for september... looking forward to meeting you all.
> 
> Kim & Adam


Looking forward to seeing you there Kim and Adam.  I think you'll find this meet very entertaining with a lot of fun and great conversation.


----------



## aimeeinohio

Soooo....

Do I bring pins to trade (I love trading with little ones  )? Anyone wanna see my Disney scrapbooks? 

Any tips? I've never been to one of these before!


----------



## ADP

aimeeinohio said:


> Soooo....
> 
> Do I bring pins to trade (I love trading with little ones  )? Anyone wanna see my Disney scrapbooks?
> 
> Any tips? I've never been to one of these before!


Hi there....
Yes...Please bring your pins and vinyls if you have them.  There will be an area setup specifically for trading.  Definately bring your scrapbooks as well.  

No real tips.  Just bring a food item to share and expect to have a great time.


----------



## aimeeinohio

Any idea of the head count?


----------



## ADP

aimeeinohio said:


> Any idea of the head count?


Not yet Aimee. I suspect we'll have a pretty big crowd this year. We'll know for sure after the meet is over.


----------



## cowgirl41667

I kind of stumbled upon the DIS board and podcasts and am so glad I did.  I had no idea there were "meets" and things in this area.  Looking forward to attending with my husband and daughter 8 and son 7.  We took our first trip to the World last year ( although I am a Disney geek from way back)  This will be a nice event to get us through till we can go back again.  Will post what food I will bring closer to time - I might find some fab reciepe between now and then.  So glad to find y'all!


----------



## ADP

cowgirl41667 said:


> I kind of stumbled upon the DIS board and podcasts and am so glad I did.  I had no idea there were "meets" and things in this area.  Looking forward to attending with my husband and daughter 8 and son 7.  We took our first trip to the World last year ( although I am a Disney geek from way back)  This will be a nice event to get us through till we can go back again.  Will post what food I will bring closer to time - I might find some fab reciepe between now and then.  So glad to find y'all!


Looking forward to seeing you there.  Proud to see your first ever DIS post was right here.


----------



## kelly1275

I've never been to a meet so I'm excited that there's one close by  We live in Ohio and are planning on coming. I haven't been to Disneyworld since I was 19 and i'm 37 so I have no idea what any of the food tastes like from any of the parks but I've been listening to the DIS podcast for two years now and can almost taste it with their yummy descriptions of everything So far i'm bringing my DH, DS  but we have friends of ours that love Disney and go quite often so going to see if they want to come also. Let me know what food is still needed(my husbands the cook lol). I did like the facebook page so i'll keep checking that. Thanks for everyone involved in making this meet possible, it's for such an awesome cause


----------



## Disney Princess

I'm so sad to be missing this again.    We just moved to Indiana last year, and we were hoping to join you for the 5th annual.  However, our son was due Labor Day weekend; he arrived early on August 22, but we were unable to drive to Indy with him being so young.

We were planning on coming this year as a send off for our trip for his 1st birthday.  However, we leave on the 3rd of September.  If you were meeting LD weekend, we'd be there, but unfortunately we'll have to miss again. 

Maybe next year.


----------



## ADP

kelly1275 said:


> I've never been to a meet so I'm excited that there's one close by  We live in Ohio and are planning on coming. I haven't been to Disneyworld since I was 19 and i'm 37 so I have no idea what any of the food tastes like from any of the parks but I've been listening to the DIS podcast for two years now and can almost taste it with their yummy descriptions of everything So far i'm bringing my DH, DS  but we have friends of ours that love Disney and go quite often so going to see if they want to come also. Let me know what food is still needed(my husbands the cook lol). I did like the facebook page so i'll keep checking that. Thanks for everyone involved in making this meet possible, it's for such an awesome cause


That sounds great!  Please bring what you'd like food wise. It doesn't have to be park inspired. 



Disney Princess said:


> I'm so sad to be missing this again.    We just moved to Indiana last year, and we were hoping to join you for the 5th annual.  However, our son was due Labor Day weekend; he arrived early on August 22, but we were unable to drive to Indy with him being so young.
> 
> We were planning on coming this year as a send off for our trip for his 1st birthday.  However, we leave on the 3rd of September.  If you were meeting LD weekend, we'd be there, but unfortunately we'll have to miss again.
> 
> Maybe next year.


Sorry you can't make it. We hope to see you next year.


----------



## ADP

If you need a room for this year's Indy Disney Meet please book it at our preferred hotel Cambria Suites by August 7th. The rate is $109 per night including free breakfast. After August 7th the rooms go back to the hotel for use by other guests. Don't miss out and book now. Details of the hotel can be found in the first post.  Ask for room block Give Kids the World.


----------



## smjj

Count us in again this year. It will be our 4th in a row..smjj


----------



## Fab4@disney

Count us in! I just found out about this thru another Hoosier DIS member. It will be our first meet but we are HUge disney fans

It will be myself and my two daughters, ages 7 and 11.

I will let you know later what I am bringing for food.  Let me know if you need any additional help!


----------



## ADP

smjj said:


> Count us in again this year. It will be our 4th in a row..smjj





Fab4@disney said:


> Count us in! I just found out about this thru another Hoosier DIS member. It will be our first meet but we are HUge disney fans
> 
> It will be myself and my two daughters, ages 7 and 11.
> 
> I will let you know later what I am bringing for food.  Let me know if you need any additional help!


Sounds great!  Looking forward to seeing old and new faces this year.


----------



## ADP

We are exactly one month away from this year's 6th annual Indy Disney Meet.  Food, fun, prizes, a silent auction to benefit Give Kids the World, and a live podcast taping with the DIS Unplugged.  What's better than that?  Oh yea....free admission!  Just bring a food item to share with everyone.  We hope to see you on Saturday, September 7th.


----------



## chrissyt27

My husband and I will should be able to attend again this year. Not sure what I am bringing. I will come back and update soon. 

I would like to help with recycling efforts. I can help take the cans and bottles and either drop them off somewhere or put in my bin at our house. I will take as many as our car will hold.


----------



## johnsonmatt3

I'm getting pretty excited. I can't wait to actually do some pin trading that doesn't include going on the internet to find them.


----------



## rachelmarisa

Any other "old" teenagers gonna be there? As of now, my best friend and I (both 18) and my 8 year old brother will be in attendance!


----------



## johnsonmatt3

rachelmarisa said:


> Any other "old" teenagers gonna be there? As of now, my best friend and I (both 18) and my 8 year old brother will be in attendance!



I am 18 so i guess that constitutes as an old teenager.  First time going and i plan on doing a lot of pin trading.


----------



## ADP

chrissyt27 said:


> My husband and I will should be able to attend again this year. Not sure what I am bringing. I will come back and update soon.
> 
> I would like to help with recycling efforts. I can help take the cans and bottles and either drop them off somewhere or put in my bin at our house. I will take as many as our car will hold.


Looking forward to seeing you. If you'd like to help with recycling please bring bags or containers and we can encourage guests to put cans in them. 



johnsonmatt3 said:


> I'm getting pretty excited. I can't wait to actually do some pin trading that doesn't include going on the internet to find them.


I know my daughter will bring hers to trade. There are usually others who bring pins to trade. 



rachelmarisa said:


> Any other "old" teenagers gonna be there? As of now, my best friend and I (both 18) and my 8 year old brother will be in attendance!





johnsonmatt3 said:


> I am 18 so i guess that constitutes as an old teenager.  First time going and i plan on doing a lot of pin trading.


There should be other older teens there. There will be a lot of different age groups represented.


----------



## ADP

Are you coming to this year's 6th annual Indy Disney Meet?  If so, you'll have a shot at over $500 in Disney gift cards.  Everyone who attends the meet will receive 1 free raffle ticket.  You'll have the opportunity to purchase more at $1 each or 6 for $5.  Remember, admission is free so if you live in the midwest it may be worth the drive to join us.  We hope to see you there!


----------



## Politzania

As we talked about this weekend,  Scott and I will be coming - and we have a few items to donate to the silent auction  and/or door prizes.  

We will probably bring a veggie or fruit tray. 

Tracey


----------



## cowgirl41667

I have decided on the food I will be bringing, garlic cheese grits casserole, BB-Q, and texas coleslaw.  I would like to bring something for the auction, perhaps a Mickey wreath, and Mickey caramel apples, just didn't know if those were the kinds of things that would be ok, or if I need some sort of prior approval.

thanks


----------



## ADP

Politzania said:


> As we talked about this weekend,  Scott and I will be coming - and we have a few items to donate to the silent auction  and/or door prizes.
> 
> We will probably bring a veggie or fruit tray.
> Tracey!  Thanks so much for helping us get the word out about the meet and your donations.  We really appreciate it.
> 
> Tracey





cowgirl41667 said:


> I have decided on the food I will be bringing, garlic cheese grits casserole, BB-Q, and texas coleslaw.  I would like to bring something for the auction, perhaps a Mickey wreath, and Mickey caramel apples, just didn't know if those were the kinds of things that would be ok, or if I need some sort of prior approval.
> 
> thanks


We'll have blank bid and description sheets for the silent auction.  Just bring your item(s) and we'll make the sheets by hand.  Your food item sounds yummy.  I hope I have enough room to sample it.    See you there!


----------



## lisakramer

Do we know which podcast members will be there?


----------



## ADP

lisakramer said:


> Do we know which podcast members will be there?


As far as I know all of them with the exception of John and Kevin.  Of course, that could change depending on other circumstances.  It's a very fluid situation with the team because of business and other financial commitments.


----------



## chrissyt27

ADP said:


> Looking forward to seeing you. If you'd like to help with recycling please bring bags or containers and we can encourage guests to put cans in them.
> 
> 
> 
> .




I will bring trash bags and maybe make a few signs that say for glass, plastic and cans.


----------



## hops&dreams

If you live in the Indy area, you can borrow recycling containers from Keep Indianapolos Beautiful for free. We use them for our company picnic every year. Pm me if you'd like more details.

Sent from my iPhone using DISBoards


----------



## jedspad

We are planning on attending again this year. It will be the 2 of us, DH and me. I will think about what I will bring and post it soon. Looking forward to it again..


----------



## ADP

We are displaying and previewing some of our silent auction items at this year's meet on our official Facebook page.  All to raise money for Give Kids the World.    Come on over and take a look.  
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Indy-Disney-Meet/153748061305300?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## erin327

We're planning to attend again!


----------



## sskem96

We are officially coming!  Yeah!!!  I've been wanting to come for the past couple years and it didn't work out since DH and I both work holidays.  Since it's the following week, we were both able to get the weekend off!  Also bringing DDs 13 and 16.  

We will plan on bringing some Disney inspired dessert.  That's the only thing I can think of that I can make up ahead of time since we'll be coming in on Friday evening.


----------



## ADP

erin327 said:


> We're planning to attend again!


Excellent!  See you there.  



sskem96 said:


> We are officially coming!  Yeah!!!  I've been wanting to come for the past couple years and it didn't work out since DH and I both work holidays.  Since it's the following week, we were both able to get the weekend off!  Also bringing DDs 13 and 16.
> 
> We will plan on bringing some Disney inspired dessert.  That's the only thing I can think of that I can make up ahead of time since we'll be coming in on Friday evening.


Sounds good.  My daughter is 13 and I'm glad to see there will be like-aged girls attending the meet.


----------



## johnsonmatt3

I will be bringing fruit salsa with mickey chips. I have to check up on my sister to see what they are bringing. We have been talking and we are thinking cup cakes but that isn't set in stone.


----------



## Luv2Camp

For anyone familiar with the area of the meet - We're camping the night before in Knightstown...Or is it Knightsville...Anyways, I thought about picking up a couple buckets of chicken for the meet. Does anyone know if there's a good place close to the meet to pick up some grub? I'm planning on bringing dessert too, but I thought I'd get this part figured out first! Thanks!


----------



## ADP

johnsonmatt3 said:


> I will be bringing fruit salsa with mickey chips. I have to check up on my sister to see what they are bringing. We have been talking and we are thinking cup cakes but that isn't set in stone.


That sounds excellent!!!




Luv2Camp said:


> For anyone familiar with the area of the meet - We're camping the night before in Knightstown...Or is it Knightsville...Anyways, I thought about picking up a couple buckets of chicken for the meet. Does anyone know if there's a good place close to the meet to pick up some grub? I'm planning on bringing dessert too, but I thought I'd get this part figured out first! Thanks!


There's a Meijer and Wal-Mart very close to the meet.  Meijer would probably be a better option.


----------



## Luv2Camp

ADP said:


> There's a Meijer and Wal-Mart very close to the meet.  Meijer would probably be a better option.




Great! Thanks!


----------



## hoosiermouse

My husband & I are wanting to try to come to this year's meet. We have never been so this is a first for us. What can we expect? Is there something we should bring? If we are able to go, I am looking forward to seeing and meeting the DIS team, along with other Disney fans!


----------



## ADP

hoosiermouse said:


> My husband & I are wanting to try to come to this year's meet. We have never been so this is a first for us. What can we expect? Is there something we should bring? If we are able to go, I am looking forward to seeing and meeting the DIS team, along with other Disney fans!


Hi there!  The meet is open for anyone to attend.  Admission is free.  All we ask is that you bring a food item to share.   

Expect a pretty big crowd.  There will be food, prizes, silent auction with several Disney items, kids activities, and much, much more.  We hope to see you there.   

If you have any other questions please feel free to ask or just send me a private message.  Hope to see you there.


----------



## ADP

If you still need a room for this year's Indy Disney Meet our preferred hotel provider The Cambria Suites still has rooms available.  However, these rooms are only available with a single king bed.  The rate is $109 per night and includes free breakfast.   Ask for room block Give Kids the World.   
We hope to see you on Saturday, September 7th.


----------



## ADP

*****ANNOUNCEMENT*****
Because of the podcast taping and just because the meet is so much fun in general we are extending it by one hour.  The meet will be from 1 until 7PM.


----------



## ADP

Do you need a quick Disney fix?   Come to our 6th annual Indianapolis Disney Meet and enjoy a refreshing dole whip.  We were the first meet to ever feature the refreshing sweet treat.  Supplies are limited.  You'll feel like you've been transported to Adventureland.


----------



## johnsonmatt3

ADP said:


> Do you need a quick Disney fix?   Come to our 6th annual Indianapolis Disney Meet and enjoy a refreshing dole whip.  We were the first meet to ever feature the refreshing sweet treat.  Supplies are limited.  You'll feel like you've been transported to Adventureland.



Just curious, are these dole whips made by Disney or is it the Disney recipe made by the committee?


----------



## ADP

johnsonmatt3 said:


> Just curious, are these dole whips made by Disney or is it the Disney recipe made by the committee?


LOL!   If they were made by a Cast Member at the meet then they'd be made by Disney.  : ).  In this case someone else is making them at the meet in an ice cream machine.  Same recipe as Aloha Isle.


----------



## lisakramer

What time will the podcast be recorded? I'm not sure how early we can get there and I don't want to miss it!


----------



## ADP

lisakramer said:


> What time will the podcast be recorded? I'm not sure how early we can get there and I don't want to miss it!


Hi Lisa,
The podcast recording will be later during the meet ...Between 5 and 5:30.


----------



## ADP

Please join us for a special brunch on Sunday morning, September 8th.  Members of the DIS Unplugged podcast will be present.  Please let us know how many will be in your party.  

https://www.facebook.com/events/562910897090720/?ref=2


----------



## mmeb144

I've been following along on facebook and it finally occurred to me that I should post here.  

Me, my DH and my DD, who is an "old teenager" at 18, will be coming.  We are looking forward to it.


----------



## SamIam929

My sister and I will be bringing four nine year olds (we both have a set of twins!).  Now the difficult part--deciding what to bring!   I'm thinking of some kind of main dish casserole--maybe lasagna.  So looking forward to Saturday!


----------



## cowgirl41667

Getting very excited for my first Dis meet, and thought I should ask, do you guys prefer cash, checks or credit/debit cards?


----------



## lisakramer

Making "old key west" cookies! Yum!


----------



## ADP

mmeb144 said:


> I've been following along on facebook and it finally occurred to me that I should post here.
> 
> Me, my DH and my DD, who is an "old teenager" at 18, will be coming.  We are looking forward to it.





SamIam929 said:


> My sister and I will be bringing four nine year olds (we both have a set of twins!).  Now the difficult part--deciding what to bring!   I'm thinking of some kind of main dish casserole--maybe lasagna.  So looking forward to Saturday!


Sounds great!  See you all there.  



cowgirl41667 said:


> Getting very excited for my first Dis meet, and thought I should ask, do you guys prefer cash, checks or credit/debit cards?


Cash or checks please.



lisakramer said:


> Making "old key west" cookies! Yum!


I've never had those before.  Yum!


----------



## lisakramer

This is probably a dumb question, but where exactly at the fairgrounds will the meet be? A room name, wing name? Will there be signs?


----------



## mmeb144

lisakramer said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but where exactly at the fairgrounds will the meet be? A room name, wing name? Will there be signs?



It's a pretty small area.  Look for the buildings when you pull in.  Someone usually posts a sign.  (Unless it's raining, then the sign falls over.)


----------



## jms25

Myself,  DD 8, DD 1, and possibly DS 5 ( he has a soccer game at 2:30) are going to finally make it to this!   We are so excited!


----------



## ADP

lisakramer said:


> This is probably a dumb question, but where exactly at the fairgrounds will the meet be? A room name, wing name? Will there be signs?





mmeb144 said:


> It's a pretty small area.  Look for the buildings when you pull in.  Someone usually posts a sign.  (Unless it's raining, then the sign falls over.)


Yup!  There will be a sign.  The meet is in the OV Winks building and the Annex building.   



jms25 said:


> Myself,  DD 8, DD 1, and possibly DS 5 ( he has a soccer game at 2:30) are going to finally make it to this!   We are so excited!


Awesome!


----------



## ADP

We're almost 24 hours away from the Indianapolis Disney Meet.  Food, prizes, a silent auction for Give Kids the World, kids activities, and much, much more including a live podcast recording with the DIS Unplugged.  
We hope to see you there!


----------



## Disneyhayes

on our way from Columbus! 


_Posted  from DISboards.com App  for  Android_


----------



## ADP

Hi everyone,

We had a great event.   Thanks to everyone who participated, contributed, or just followed along.   We raised $8600 for Give Kids the World.   A lot of guests came through our door and I just couldn't believe the enthusiasm and energy in both halls.   

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## hops&dreams

Thank YOU, Aaron, for setting up such a wonderful event.  I'm so glad I was able to make it this year and meet some lovely fellow Disney fans!  

Thank you to not only Aaron, but the whole GKTW crew!!!


----------



## erin327

hops&dreams said:


> Thank YOU, Aaron, for setting up such a wonderful event.  I'm so glad I was able to make it this year and meet some lovely fellow Disney fans!
> 
> Thank you to not only Aaron, but the whole GKTW crew!!!



Yes!  Thank you all!


----------



## ADP

Don't forget to watch the live taping of our meet today.   The DIS Unplugged will air a live show at 1:00PM and then our taping from the Indy meet will air immediately after.  

You can find the show here at:
http://www.disunplugged.com


----------



## WebmasterLeah

From the Northeast, to Canada, and now to the Midwest the DIS Unplugged podcast team has been sweeping the nation to attend DIS fundraising meets in an effort to raise money for Give Kids the World Village in Central Florida.  Every dollar raised at these Disney meets goes to help send children and their families with life-threatening illnesses to the Central Florida theme parks.  Their most recent stop was at the 6th annual Indianapolis DIS Meet, a gathering of Disney fans from all over the Midwest.

Read more at:

http://blog.wdwinfo.com/2013/09/12/the-6th-annual-indianapolis-dis-meet-for-give-kids-the-world/


----------



## ADP

Thanks to everyone who came this year and supported the meet (especially the DIS Unplugged).  You've made Give Kids the World Village more special and helped change the lives of families who visit each year.   

http://www.gktw.org/blog/theme-park-enthusiasts-raise-money-for-gktw/


----------

